# Eurokracy 2015 Poster



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey guys, I wanted to share with you a poster we produced ahead of our Furious 7 teaser. Let us know what you think!

*Free download link - http://www.eurokracy.com/information/april-fools-poisson-davril/*


----------



## wreseik (Apr 8, 2020)

Pretty cool and awesome.


----------



## scottmontes1 (Apr 27, 2021)

I do like the poster design! I am missing times when I dealt with drawing posters a lot: now everything in my job is about customwritingz.net web design which is not bad but still...


----------

